# Need help please!



## WHITELABEL

Hi Guys,

I received my Reo about a week ago, but I'm having huge problems. I haven't been able to get it to fire. I took it into Vape King and they thought it was the reomizer so Vapour Mountain kindly sent me a replacement, but this hasn't fixed the problem. The reomizer fires on my hana so pretty sure that's not the problem. I've literally spent hours now poking and prodding my Reo trying desperately to get it to work, but no luck. I've tried flat and button top batteries, the switch looks to be working fine and makes contact with the battery. I've read every reo troubleshooting posts I could find and watched all the Reo assembly videos, re-read the instruction leaflet like 20 times. My efforts this evening finally culminated it me shorting my reo and collapsing the bottom spring 

Please would you guys have a look at the pictures below and see if you can see anything out of the ordinary. I've resigned myself at this stage to putting it away until I can take it to the JHB meet and have someone look at it for me, but I thought I would post here on the off chance that someone has an idea. I'm more than happy to try/ do anything to get this working! Thanks guys.


----------



## DoubleD

@Gambit Looks fine to me on the top side? Post a pic of the bottom portion or have you checked if the spring is making proper contact with the body?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

I shorted it and collapsed the spring fiddling with it tonight. I'll order a new spring first thing in the morning. I'll be stoked if that fixes it.


----------



## Andre

Yes, further to our PM conversation @Gambit, that is a possibility raised by @DoubleD. I know the spring has collapsed, but might be worth the while to take out the spring screw and clean the screw and the area where the screw makes contact on the inside - remove all paint there. Could be that the hammertone paint has gotten in the way there. That is the crucial point of contact. You could then do a quick test by raising the spring by hand to a contactable length, but do not use it for any length of time.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

Cool thanks, I'll give that a try now.


----------



## WHITELABEL

Removed bottom spring and checked screw hole for paint all clear, gave it a clean and put the spring back in. If I take that plastic piece out the button still makes contact with battery, still nothing.


----------



## Yiannaki

Gambit said:


> I shorted it and collapsed the spring fiddling with it tonight. I'll order a new spring first thing in the morning. I'll be stoked if that fixes it.


I have a reo grand repair kit and am also in the Fourways area. I could always give you mine and you send a replacement back whenever you can bud. Send me a pm if you're keen!

Hope you come right!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

Gambit said:


> Removed bottom spring and checked screw hole for paint all clear, gave it a clean and put the spring back in. If I take that plastic piece out the button still makes contact with battery, still nothing.



Thats odd.. Well I guess the next logical step is probably the 510 center pin making contact with your atty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

@Yiannaki has really kindly offered his repair kit. Maybe he can get it working tomorrow. Thanks so much for the help guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

@Gambit the only thing I see out of the ordinary compared to my standard Reo Grand, is the center pin that is positioned much lower (1'st picture). You can try and push it carefully up while the delrin cover is removed. On mine that nipple is not visible when the delrin cover is in place. If you have a multimeter at hand, place an atty on, look for conductivity between (+) leaf spring and (+) post on atty. @Yiannaki should be able to confirm if the center pin is seated too low for atty to make proper contact.

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

johan said:


> @Gambit the only thing I see out of the ordinary compared to my standard Reo Grand, is the center pin that is positioned much lower (1'st picture). You can try and push it carefully up while the delrin cover is removed. On mine that nipple is not visible when the delrin cover is in place. If you have a multimeter at hand, place an atty on, look for conductivity between (+) leaf spring and (+) post on atty. @Yiannaki should be able to confirm if the center pin is seated too low for atty to make proper contact.
> 
> View attachment 15185​



Thanks @johan , will have a look at it today and see whats up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Sorry to hear about your Reo problem @Gambit
Wow, @Yiannaki, you are like the Reo Fourways emergency squad - hope you are able to help out and get it working.

So strange that a brand new Reo out the box is not firing - that is a first time I have heard of this in the local market

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Sorry to hear about your Reo problem @Gambit
> Wow, @Yiannaki, you are like the Reo Fourways emergency squad - hope you are able to help out and get it working.
> 
> So strange that a brand new Reo out the box is not firing - that is a first time I have heard of this in the local market



lol! i like that. it should be my new title 

Hopefully we can so @Gambit up and running so he can appreciate the magic that is reo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> @Gambit the only thing I see out of the ordinary compared to my standard Reo Grand, is the center pin that is positioned much lower (1'st picture). You can try and push it carefully up while the delrin cover is removed. On mine that nipple is not visible when the delrin cover is in place. If you have a multimeter at hand, place an atty on, look for conductivity between (+) leaf spring and (+) post on atty. @Yiannaki should be able to confirm if the center pin is seated too low for atty to make proper contact.
> 
> View attachment 15185​


The nipples at the bottom of the center pins on my Reos are positioned exactly like the in the picture you show @johan.
@Gambit did say that in a PM to me that the spring collapsed when he tried to push the center pin up. 
Is it maybe possible that the silicone gasket around the center pin is missing? Or even the silicone insulation?
When putting in the new center pin it is vitally important to put in the silicon gasket first on its own, not attached to the pin. That is the gasket which fits into the hole at the bottom of the 510 connection. It is a fidgety job, wetting the gasket helps a bit. Only then put in the pin with the paper thin gasket around it.


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> The nipples at the bottom of the center pins on my Reos are positioned exactly like the in the picture you show @johan.
> @Gambit did say that in a PM to me that the spring collapsed when he tried to push the center pin up.
> Is it maybe possible that the silicone gasket around the center pin is missing? Or even the silicone insulation?
> When putting in the new center pin it is vitally important to put in the silicon gasket first on its own, not attached to the pin. That is the gasket which fits into the hole at the bottom of the 510 connection. It is a fidgety job, wetting the gasket helps a bit. Only then put in the pin with the paper thin gasket around it.



If that happened then its either the silicone gasket or silicone insulation, but rather suspect the first mentioned, especially the silicone "lip" part that sometimes dislodges/tear from the silicone "tube" section. I agree with your recommendation in how to put it back, and I think Super-X also mentioned it in one of his videos.

I believe @Yiannaki will sort it out and hopefully takes some pics along the way.

If all else fails, there is a solution, as I did with mine replacing both gasket & silicone insulation with a purpose sized teflon tube - its not an easy task though.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Gambit said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received my Reo about a week ago, but I'm having huge problems. I haven't been able to get it to fire. I took it into Vape King and they thought it was the reomizer so Vapour Mountain kindly sent me a replacement, but this hasn't fixed the problem. The reomizer fires on my hana so pretty sure that's not the problem. I've literally spent hours now poking and prodding my Reo trying desperately to get it to work, but no luck. I've tried flat and button top batteries, the switch looks to be working fine and makes contact with the battery. I've read every reo troubleshooting posts I could find and watched all the Reo assembly videos, re-read the instruction leaflet like 20 times. My efforts this evening finally culminated it me shorting my reo and collapsing the bottom spring
> 
> Please would you guys have a look at the pictures below and see if you can see anything out of the ordinary. I've resigned myself at this stage to putting it away until I can take it to the JHB meet and have someone look at it for me, but I thought I would post here on the off chance that someone has an idea. I'm more than happy to try/ do anything to get this working! Thanks guys.



in your second pic it almost looks like there is some moisture between the sleeve and the firing pin. ive had that issue before. ran it under some hot water. then used a blow dryer to dry it, i stuck my tweezers in the sleeve to ensure i get all the moisture out. i notice this happens slowly over time or when the juice tub isnt securely pressed in. hope you get it sorted


----------



## WHITELABEL

Andre said:


> The nipples at the bottom of the center pins on my Reos are positioned exactly like the in the picture you show @johan.
> @Gambit did say that in a PM to me that the spring collapsed when he tried to push the center pin up.
> Is it maybe possible that the silicone gasket around the center pin is missing? Or even the silicone insulation?
> When putting in the new center pin it is vitally important to put in the silicon gasket first on its own, not attached to the pin. That is the gasket which fits into the hole at the bottom of the 510 connection. It is a fidgety job, wetting the gasket helps a bit. Only then put in the pin with the paper thin gasket around it.


Yeah I stupidly hit the fire button while trying to push up on the centre pin with a metal screw driver, that's how I collapsed the spring. It also seems to me that that either the centre pin is not contacting the atty or the atty is not contacting the 510.


----------



## Alex

Thinking about all the points of failure here.


Andre already mentioned the earth screw for the spring.
Where the nipple sandwiches the firing pin and the 510, it may not be making contact if the insulation around the firing pin is in the way.
510 insulator is damaged, or the atomizer is not making contact with the + pin.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Genosmate

Gambit said:


> Yeah I stupidly hit the fire button while trying to push up on the centre pin with a metal screw driver, that's how I collapsed the spring. It also seems to me that that either the centre pin is not contacting the atty or the atty is not contacting the 510.


Well that rules out some things.
There can't be any issue with paint around the spring.
The switch is fine.
The insulator around the 510 must be OK or I think it would have shorted in normal operation.
Surely it has to be 
The leaf where it connects to the 510 pin or 
The 510 where it fits into the body or 
The pin at the bottom of the atty is not making a connection to the mods pin.
I Think

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

Genosmate said:


> Well that rules out some things.
> There can't be any issue with paint around the spring.
> The switch is fine.
> The insulator around the 510 must be OK or I think it would have shorted in normal operation.
> Surely it has to be
> The leaf where it connects to the 510 pin or
> The 510 where it fits into the body or
> The pin at the bottom of the atty is not making a connection to the mods pin.
> I Think


Thanks man, I think you may be right. I'll let you guys know what we find.


----------



## Genosmate

Gambit said:


> Thanks man, I think you may be right. I'll let you guys know what we find.


Have you got a clearo you could try on the REO?


----------



## WHITELABEL

No, but they guys at VK might. Going to meet @Yiannaki there in a bit. We'll give it a try.


----------



## Andre

Gambit said:


> No, but they guys at VK might. Going to meet @Yiannaki there in a bit. We'll give it a try.


Holding thumbs for you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Gambit said:


> No, but they guys at VK might. Going to meet @Yiannaki there in a bit. We'll give it a try.


Well if it works then you'll know its a problem with the atty,if not you are back to trying to eliminate the issues.Just thinking about it more,if the spring collapsed when you held a screwdriver to the bottom of the 510 pin whilst pressing the button then I think the connection between the leaf and the pin must be OK.I'm not sure but I think the connection between the outside of the 510 connector and the body must also be OK.I think its the pin in the 510 connector not making contact with the underside of the atty.But hopefully @johan will be able to rule some of these things out for you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Problem solved  it's a normal profile. Not lp

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## johan

Glad you guys sorted @Gambit & @Yiannaki - hope you have an atty to fit the standard Reo Grand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

Lekker man! Let the vaping goodness begin @Gambit


----------



## Yiannaki

DoubleD said:


> Lekker man! Let the vaping goodness begin @Gambit


Not quite 

@Gambit only has an LP rm2


----------



## Yiannaki

johan said:


> Glad you guys sorted @Gambit & @Yiannaki - hope you have an atty to fit the standard Reo Grand.



Unfortunately not! But @Gambit is gonna give it a LP haircut!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

Thanks again for the help @Yiannaki ,really appreciate it! So glad to finally have a solution! @Oupa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Yiannaki said:


> Problem solved  it's a normal profile. Not lp
> Glad its sorted,I thought the pin wasn't making contact with the atty but didn't see that one.


----------



## WHITELABEL

Yeah I guess VM's supplier stuck in a standard by mistake or something. Not serious, bit of a shave and she'll be good to go


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Yay! Well done @Yiannaki and @Gambit, glad you guys figured it out!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

@Gambit, glad you found the solution to the problem

Well done on the assistance you gave @Yiannaki 

If you shave your Reo to LP, you will then have the ability to use many atomisers, so that is a good thing
Hope it goes well for you on that task and that it comes out okay.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> @Gambit, glad you found the solution to the problem
> 
> Well done on the assistance you gave @Yiannaki
> 
> If you shave your Reo to LP, you will then have the ability to use many atomisers, so that is a good thing
> Hope it goes well for you on that task and that it comes out okay.



Agreed! LP is a must! So many more options!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHITELABEL

Silver said:


> @Gambit, glad you found the solution to the problem
> 
> Well done on the assistance you gave @Yiannaki
> 
> If you shave your Reo to LP, you will then have the ability to use many atomisers, so that is a good thing
> Hope it goes well for you on that task and that it comes out okay.


I'll just be happy if it works with the LP reomizers . That's the only difference between the LP and the standard though right? I'll still be able to do sub ohm builds?


----------



## WHITELABEL

After looking at @Yiannaki 's mini, that's going to have to be next on my list, that thing is awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Gambit said:


> I'll just be happy if it works with the LP reomizers . That's the only difference between the LP and the standard though right? I'll still be able to do sub ohm builds?



Yes, thats the only difference

Your Non-LP was bought recently I assume and for a few months all these had the gold contacts allowing for the lower subohm builds

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Just checked your pics again @Gambit. You do have the gold contacts so you are on the latest contacts which allow for lower subohm builds

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHITELABEL

Silver said:


> Just checked your pics again @Gambit. You do have the gold contacts so you are on the latest contacts which allow for lower subohm builds


Great thanks good to know.


----------



## Yiannaki

Gambit said:


> After looking at @Yiannaki 's mini, that's going to have to be next on my list, that thing is awesome!


I think this might end up in the reading the forum as a non Vaper thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Oupa

Apologies for only replying now guys! Thanks to everyone that assisted @Gambit . Lots of great knowledgeable folk on here!!!

Yes, unfortunately a standard landed up in our shipment and it was an oversight by us not picking it up and selling it as a LP 

We intend to make it up to @Gambit and will send him a replacement spring and a few other spares. Also if anything goes wrong with the shaving of his REO we will swop it with another from our next batch.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## WHITELABEL

Oupa said:


> Apologies for only replying now guys! Thanks to everyone that assisted @Gambit . Lots of great knowledgeable folk on here!!!
> 
> Yes, unfortunately a standard landed up in our shipment and it was an oversight by us not picking it up and selling it as a LP
> 
> We intend to make it up to @Gambit and will send him a replacement spring and a few other spares. Also if anything goes wrong with the shaving of his REO we will swop it with another from our next batch.


Thanks very much @Oupa you and Chrystel have been nothing but helpful this week. I've gotten immediate responses to all my mails and phone calls. These things happen, I really appreciate how you guys have gone out of your way to get this sorted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

My goodness, so simple in the end. Just checked the pictures and one can't see from that. All that matters is that you at least now know what was wrong @Gambit, which must be a relief. Well done Reonauts. I think @JakesSA can mod that to LP for you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

Andre said:


> My goodness, so simple in the end. Just checked the pictures and one can't see from that. All that matters is that you at least now know what was wrong @Gambit, which must be a relief. Well done Reonauts. I think @JakesSA can mod that to LP for you.


Yeah I think that was the most frustrating part for me, not knowing why it wasn't working lol. Yeah thanks again for all the help guys. I've left her at Vape King, @Rowan Francis is going to give her a trim for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Gambit said:


> Yeah I think that was the most frustrating part for me, not knowing why it wasn't working lol. Yeah thanks again for all the help guys. I've left her at Vape King, @Rowan Francis is going to give her a trim for me.


Ah, then she is in the good hands of Dr Vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## johan

Yiannaki said:


> I think this might end up in the reading the forum as a non Vaper thread



Lol I have to put this here:


Andre said:


> My goodness, so simple in the end. Just checked the pictures and one can't see from that. All that matters is that you at least now know what was wrong @Gambit, which must be a relief. Well done Reonauts. I think @JakesSA can mod that to LP for you.



I think all our members that commented and tried to assist @Gambit, should print out the 1'st few pages of the tread "REO THE BASICS" and seriously begin to study  - looking again at the pics ..............

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD

johan said:


> Lol I have to put this here:
> 
> 
> I think all our members that commented and tried to assist @Gambit, should print out the 1'st few pages of the tread "REO THE BASICS" and seriously begin to study  - looking again at the pics ..............



I think I can be excused from this due to the fact that I haven't even seen a Reo in person let alone held one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

DoubleD said:


> I think I can be excused from this due to the fact that I haven't even seen a Reo in person let alone held one


Time for you to come and visit me in Koringberg so we can rectify that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

Andre said:


> Time for you to come and visit me in Koringberg so we can rectify that!



Dont be surprised then when you see a breaded portuguese man on Koringberg's main road shouting ... "ANDRE!! I want to feel your Reo!!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## johan

DoubleD said:


> I think I can be excused from this due to the fact that I haven't even seen a Reo in person let alone held one



Yip, but that doesn't exclude you from studying Reo 101  - all vapers after all end up with a Reo 

_voce entende_!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yiannaki

johan said:


> Yip, but that doesn't exclude you from studying Reo 101  - all vapers after all end up with a Reo


Agreed! All roads lead to reoville!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD

johan said:


> Yip, but that doesn't exclude you from studying Reo 101  - all vapers after all end up with a Reo
> 
> _voce entende_!



sheez no sympathy hey  You do realize that its torture for a poor man like me to be staring at things he'll never afford

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

DoubleD said:


> Dont be surprised then when you see a breaded portuguese man on Koringberg's main road shouting ... "ANDRE!! I want to feel your Reo!!"



Bwahahahahaha!!!  hahaha oooo e e!!! That doesn't sound right!!! Lmgl 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

DoubleD said:


> sheez no sympathy hey  You do realize that its torture for a poor man like me to be staring at things he'll never afford



Seriously - Never say that, we not going to start bragging who is the poorest .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

DoubleD said:


> Dont be surprised then when you see a breaded portuguese man on Koringberg's main road shouting ... "ANDRE!! I want to feel your Reo!!"


Lol, looking forward to that!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHITELABEL

Oupa said:


> Apologies for only replying now guys! Thanks to everyone that assisted @Gambit . Lots of great knowledgeable folk on here!!!
> 
> Yes, unfortunately a standard landed up in our shipment and it was an oversight by us not picking it up and selling it as a LP
> 
> We intend to make it up to @Gambit and will send him a replacement spring and a few other spares. Also if anything goes wrong with the shaving of his REO we will swop it with another from our next batch.


Got my package, thanks so much @Oupa .More than makes up for any inconvenience. Great people and great service. Now I have a repair kit too so I can pay it forward @Yiannaki . Thanks again all.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Just sorry we could not have helped sooner. Now we are all waiting in anticipation of that first few toots on the Reo. And getting used to the squonking.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

and a fecking pic in the Reo mail thread!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

Andre said:


> Just sorry we could not have helped sooner. Now we are all waiting in anticipation of that first few toots on the Reo. And getting used to the squonking.


Yeah that's just my fault for waiting for so long to ask for help, but I much prefer figuring out stuff for myself. That's probably what I love the most about all the rebuildables and mods is the tinkering and experimenting. Not gonna lie though was getting pretty desperate towards the end there 
Will post pics first thing in the morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

johan said:


> and a fecking pic in the Reo mail thread!


Wanted to put a pic of her with the shave in the Reo mail thread. Will get it sorted first thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Gambit said:


> Got my package, thanks so much @Oupa .More than makes up for any inconvenience. Great people and great service. Now I have a repair kit too so I can pay it forward @Yiannaki . Thanks again all.




Great stuff bud!

Stoked to see the reo with its new haircut


----------



## kimbo

Gambit said:


> Yeah that's just my fault for waiting for so long to ask for help, but I much prefer figuring out stuff for myself. That's probably what I love the most about all the rebuildables and mods is the tinkering and experimenting. Not gonna lie though was getting pretty desperate towards the end there
> Will post pics first thing in the morning



Come live in the Freestate, no one here to ask. Just you and your Dremel 

Edit: oh and youtube

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

